# "frostnado" stay the course!



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just wondering if any members have lost lives, equipment or buildings to the dreaded frostnado. Seems likely we will hear of the calamitous results as time goes by."Frostnado": the frost quake is the evil underground instrument that "Lord Polar Vortex" uses to create mayhem .His icy grip freezes the innocent underground water and forces it to expand into an icy destructive force .Hang in there till the "Empress Global Warming" is able to reassert herself and restore balance.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol...

Is marijuana legal in CT, now?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

That’s great and yes one woke up my whole house!


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Lol...
> 
> Is marijuana legal in CT, now?


Yea
I was like
"Wha? Lemme read that again... wait is this English? Still don't get it.."


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmm, I just made a similar comment in another thread that @leigh started and now just stumbled on this one. Wondering what's going on here...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

leigh said:


> .Hang in there till the "Empress Global Warming" is able to reassert herself and restore balance.


AOC on the loose again ?

We're all dead in 12 years... you guys know that, right ?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Haters will hate,don't hide your heads in the snow ! 
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/31/weather/winter-weather-thursday-wxc/index.html
https://weather.com/news/news/2018-01-15-indiana-frost-quakes-cryoseisms


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Say what you will, no skin off my butt! Visionaries throughout time have been ridiculed ,it comes with the territory! No one was laughing after my astute warning about the fall in value of beanie baby collections! I got out right in time! payuppayup


----------

